# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پاسخبرگ کنکور 1401 با توجه به تغییرات اخیر

## Alef.heh.mim

*سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیزم
همونطور که میدونید کنکور 1401 قراره با یسری تغییرات برگزار بشه که از جمله اون 3 دفترچه ای شدن (عمومی ، دفترچه حاوی ریاضی و زیست ، دفترچه حاوی فیزیک و زمین و شیمی) هستش
خب این یه چالش بزرگ به حساب میاد برای اونایی که خوب تمرین نکرده باشن ولی ما از اون آدماش نیستیم که سه دفترچه ای شدن بخواد به ما اسیب بزنه
برای همون امروز بعد از صحبت های رییس سنجش من یه پاسخبرگ 100 سوالی طراحی کردم که میتونید ازش برای هر ازمون 3 تا پرینت بگیرید تا سر جلسه کنکور سورپرایز نشید
هزینه استفاده ازش یه صلواته فراموشتون نشه
درضمن پیشنهاد و انتقاداتتونم تو همین تاپیک بگید
https://uupload.ir/view/پاسخبرگ_1401_b97.pdf/
*

----------


## Parimah

ممنونم که به اشتراک گذاشتی :^^

خدا اجرشو بهت امسال به بهترین نحو و شکل ممکن بده 

بهترینها سهم روحت :Yahoo (90):

----------

